# Question for ASA Shooters in Florida



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Bump like to know this to


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

The last one that I shot in Columbus, Ga. last yr, They were plastic.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The reason I ask is I've heard that Hoyt/Easton has taken over control and is trying to rectify some of the problem from last year. Just want some feedback before I sink more money into their product. Would like to get a quality product for my money. Something that is going to last a little while to tournament abuse.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Dave yes there are plastic legs still on the targets.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I am getting ready to shoot the sims so I can give you an opinion on quality shortly.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

My opinion after target #1. Buy a rhinehart


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds like they didn't do much to them over the winter


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

:sad:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I shot the team shoot yesterday and there was only one animal with plastic legs. I don't know about durability yet but the arrows pulled very easily.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Easton has had control for several years.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

The foam core is a different mix than the junk they had past few years. It is better. The paint still falls off.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Holds up little better


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Logjamb said:


> The foam core is a different mix than the junk they had past few years. It is better. The paint still falls off.


Yeah, I saw the shoot and see paint on a couple close ups of the animals. It didn't use to do that until last year.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Get Rinehart!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Easton's owned them since 2012 so quality has actually gone downhill since they got involved.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

If the pattern from years past holds these will still be last years targets. Its usually the 2nd ASA that has the current years foam. At Metropolis last year I tried to corner the McKenzie folks about what they were going to do with the barbie house legs and the worthless connection system. Long and the short of it is that i was avoided by everyone that mattered. I did speak to one of their lower level folks that said the plastic legs would be back but the connectors between the plastic legs and the foam would be extremely different. If my club stays with McKenzies I may end up with a range of 20 Ibex and 20 blesbok. These are the only 2 targets i have bought in the last 4 years that i have been happy with.

Marc


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

You would think they would put a good quality target out especially with rinehart getting the ibo last year.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Archerywarrior said:


> You would think they would put a good quality target out especially with rinehart getting the ibo last year.


I noticed those that shot the IBO last year had a far different opinion of Rineharts. Said they were good to great and held up so well most all went to the next IBO events.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It wont be till around april....that all the old stock is used......there are targrts that have the new foam core....its tutf and held up great.....my club got a special delivery of the same 20 ....we had a shoot the sunday before and they worked well


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> It wont be till around april....that all the old stock is used......there are targrts that have the new foam core....its tutf and held up great.....my club got a special delivery of the same 20 ....we had a shoot the sunday before and they worked well


That's good news.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

During the pro shootdown the medium deer broke into at the back leg when the ASA scorers pulled the arrow.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Logjamb said:


> During the pro shootdown the medium deer broke into at the back leg when the ASA scorers pulled the arrow.


McKenzie has to be so proud. lain:


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Logjamb said:


> During the pro shootdown the medium deer broke into at the back leg when the ASA scorers pulled the arrow.


LMAO I hope that makes the bowjunky video!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

New targets sure held up better than the past few years.

Im not a mckenzie fan, but they were def much better as far as getting shot up


----------



## PunchIt23 (Apr 29, 2012)

Targets for the most did hold up a little bit better. Didn't seem like the holes on twelves were as large, but we did have a black bear at 25 yards or so that was a couple of shots away from a clean pass through


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I also thought the targets were holding up much better. We had 5 to a group on each of our courses and we shot the course that the team shoots had previously shot on Friday...and they held up great. Last year the targets were really bad about leaning and falling down...it was blamed on the sandy soil. This go around I didn't see any that had to be propped up with anything or that was leaning. Something was for sure different.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

There are only seven of the twenty targets that have plastic legs. The cups have been reworked to make them fit tighter.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I pulled arrows both days and really didn't see any problems. I think they are using a much longer rebar in the legs now. Like a 24" instead of a 12" for the sandy ground in Florida.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think if they used a 1/2" rebar like the original McKenzies did instead of the cheaper 3/8" rod, they would stand up better. :wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Good news about the durability. Any feedback on the paint leaving brown holes on black targets?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Paint issues still same....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i think the targets were much harder to hit this year...several jumped the string on me.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

carlosii said:


> i think the targets were much harder to hit this year...several jumped the string on me.


It's the new elusive foam they are trying out. It will really save us club owners a lot of money in replacement cost. lain:


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

The black targets are going back to being molded out of black foam instead of just being painted black they were still painted at Florida but we were told in the state directors meeting that this was a change that was taking place and the plastic legs have a redesigned lock system them seamed to be a little better the foam seamed to hold up decent on the range I was on


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> It's the new elusive foam they are trying out. It will really save us club owners a lot of money in replacement cost. lain:


figgers...you club owners are always lookin' for a way to get into our pockets.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Good to hear about the foam durability and changing back to color matching foam. Wish they would ditch the plastic legs and I would be pretty content with this years changes. I ordered some targets, hope I get the new stuff.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

We had 3 targets that were beat up....but with close to 300 shots at a 25under target....it would be....but the 12 on all 3of those was easy to know if it was still in or not....so the new foam seems to be holdi g up


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, the targets took a beating and really held up well on our range. There was not one single HUGE hole to aim at on the targets like in previous years. Weren't to hard to pull the arrows either.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sounds promising. :thumb:


----------



## Flbowhntr (Jun 16, 2005)

The target we shot held up really well!


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was on A&B ranges and they looked like they were holding up great. IMHO there doing what y'all asked


----------



## Eric Gregg (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a small Delta/McKenzie target for practice and was disappointed that the legs are plastic. If you hit low on the shoulder the arrow goes through plastic and causes you to lose your insert and tip. I have had to replace 4 inserts by now and very disappointed with the cruddy plastic legs.
Mckenzie was a great target years ago and could take some abuse. I cannot stand the way Rhinehart looks. I really hope McKenzie will get it together and go back to what worked


----------



## Flbowhntr (Jun 16, 2005)

I shot G&H they were the same


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah, they need to ditch the plastic legs. lain:

Will never be a fan.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

the plastic legs do simplify packing and shipping, i guess. don't know if it helps reduce shipping costs or not though.
we had some folks (not me though) who shot into the legs and the arrows pulled without losing any points. i suspect the real problem with losing points and inserts come when you shoot into the joint itself.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> Do the McKenzie's still have the plastic legs this year?
> 
> How do the targets look? Quality?


sage,
I don't care for the plastic legs, but I will say the ranges I shot the targets had good paint on them and held up pretty good


----------

